# Curved screen OLED TVs coming to U.K. later this year



## keithlock (Feb 5, 2013)

This past January, LG and Samsung put some curved OLED TVs on display at the 2013 CES. Now, LG has announced that their curved screen TVs will, later this year, hit the U.K. market.








*Does curved OLED provide an immersive viewing experience?*

Because of the smaller screen size of the TVs, in relation to the giant curved cinema screens, some analysts suggest that any viewing benefits are only noticed when viewed from the center. Some even say that the curved OLEDs are more appropriate for an immersive 3D gaming experience, meant for a single person, and not for a family watching TV on movie night.

In fact, any viewer not in the center viewing position would lose some of the picture.

"Those that sit on either side of the screen would definitely be cut out of some of the edge action on the side of the TV closest to them," said Robert Silva, home theater writer for About.com, who has seen the prototypes of LG's curved OLEDs first hand.

*The future of TV technology*

Major TV manufacturers look at OLED as the future of TV display technology, but it's hard to know if these early sets will take off. First, people are enjoying the lower cost LED/LCD sets, with some 4K sets even having affordable price tags.

Also, while there have been some 4K OLED prototypes displayed, it is predicted by some analysts that the first introductions will come out at the current standard of 1080p display resolution.

*The future of 'curved' displays*

Thomas Lee, LG's Vice President of Home Entertainment described curved design as "another major trend."

It's not just TV manufacturers considering curved technology. Some leaked photos of the Apple iPhone 6 and it's concept design, show it with a convexed wrap-around display. However, industry insiders do say that, while the design is "cool," it may never be used as it "is unlikely to give Apple a sustainable competitive advantage."

The curved set shown at CES in January is the LG EA9800. This OLED TV features a 55" panel, with a WRGB pixel construction. It has a 'Paper Slim' design and is equipped with a 1080p Full HD resolution.

Clearly liking the idea of curved TV sets, Kyung-Jin Kang, a lead engineer of LG's Home Electronics range said "When you go to the cinema the screen is curved. By applying that to the TV you can enjoy being at the cinema in your living room."

Whether those without anything to gain by the adoption and sale of these curved OLED TV sets agree, remains to be seen.

_Sources_
- hometheater.about.com
- trustedreviews.com - curved OLED
- trustedreviews.com - iPhone


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

This is an interesting idea.. curved screen. Wonder how it will be when it is on the living room wall?

Wouldn't the points on the end stick out??

Will like to see how this looks in real life..


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Just read on BBC website that this item goes on sale next month in South Korea. Wonder when it will show up for sale in the U.S.?


----------

